# Nike Wants To Dump Kobe Bryant



## 3PeatComplete (Jul 11, 2002)

NIKE WANTS TO DUMP KOBE BRYANT

July 27, 2003 (StockNewsDaily.com) Nike is searching for a way to cancel its multi-million dollar contract with Kobe Bryant, who has been charged with raping a 19 year old employee of The Lodge And Spa At Cordillera, where Bryant was staying while having knee surgery. 



The rest at http://www.stocknewsdaily.com/kobe5.htm


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>3PeatComplete</b>!
> NIKE WANTS TO DUMP KOBE BRYANT
> 
> July 27, 2003 (StockNewsDaily.com) Nike is searching for a way to cancel its multi-million dollar contract with Kobe Bryant, who has been charged with raping a 19 year old employee of The Lodge And Spa At Cordillera, where Bryant was staying while having knee surgery.
> ...


It appears that Nike has decided that Kobe is either guilty or his reputation is such that the money they promised is looking like a losing deal.

Nike surprises me because I would think the sale of his shoes would be in demand and they're getting free advertising.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I question the credibility of this site... Nike Execs must be thinking what is the need for Kobe now that Nike has LeBron? They are setting them up for freefall if LeBron only gets 13 and 5 next season. Nike should stick with Kobe... he's not going to be proven guilty and even if he is, his marketability won't backfire on Nike.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

I don't think they were all THAT interested in Kobe to begin with. They have publicly stated that he has not proven to be worth the investment, having not put up a major return on the investment of those that did take a risk with him, because his image (arrogance, unlikeable, or for whatever reason) was not selling.

They made him do some things before even offering him this contract:

* Wear all-Nike, all-the-time

* Need to publicly resolve his family matter which he had taken public, thus his half-time entertainment statement of his reconciliation with his Dad

There wasn't even any fanfare, that I recall, regarding his signing.

One thing is for sure, Reebok and Addidas were breating a sigh of relief and turning cartwheels for NOT signing him.

Nike will be wise to get out of the contract if possible. There will be an initial rush on the shoe just to show "support" for Kobe, but in the end that will not be enough and they will not make a return on their investment. Because: Believe it or not, there are those that don't like Kobe at all anyway; those that feel he is guilty no matter how the trial turns out; and of course as mentioned here on this board -- *********** has the big bucks (paraphrasing) and most likely will not support him. (BTW, Kobe has never really had a large Black fanbase so that's not even an issue.)

Nike should negotiate a payoff and cut their losses.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> I question the credibility of this site... Nike Execs must be thinking what is the need for Kobe now that Nike has LeBron? They are setting them up for freefall if LeBron only gets 13 and 5 next season. Nike should stick with Kobe... he's not going to be proven guilty and even if he is, his marketability won't backfire on Nike.


I question that site also. Waiting to see what happens with this case doesn't seem unreasonable. If this blows over in a year Nike could easily put Kobe back on the scene. If he goes to jail then all bets are off. I think waiting really makes the most since. Nike in this situation can't get burnt it would seem to me. Waiting makes sense. 

The rough parts gonna be if this case in fact goes to trial and some negative descriptions start coming out about that night and what happened. Those descriptions true or not are gonna completely ruin Kobe's rep because too many people are gonna accept that stuff as true. 

If at all possible Kobe should try his best to pay this woman off. Even if he's completely innocent he can't win in the court of public opinion. He should give this woman whatever she wants and move on. They can still go forward with the case but without her the case would surely fall flat. 

Kobe is going to be ruined by this trial . He'll have no marketability left. 

Those description will be playing in the minds of the kids mothers mind as they reach for their pocketbooks to buy there kids these Kobe shoes. They won't do it.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> If at all possible Kobe should try his best to pay this woman off. Even if he's completely innocent he can't win in the court of public opinion. He should give this woman whatever she wants and move on. They can still go forward with the case but without her the case would surely fall flat.


I don't think he CAN pay "her" off. The case is the State vs. Kobe Bryant. I'm no legal authority, but I think I've read here that if anything, Kobe would have to plea --- perhaps to a lesser offense or "no contest" to avoid trial. It is still then up to the DA to offer or accept the plea bargain --- NOT THE GIRL.

You may want to check this out, but I think it is out of her hands.

EDIT: And with Laker fans threatening the DA, I don't think he'll do any pleaing. He's probably PO'd at having his credibility questioned, etc.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Somebody correct me if I'm wrong, but didn't Kobe have the #1 best-selling jersey this past year? That proves to me he doesn't have a problem selling products associated with himself and that the only reason his shoes weren't selling was because they were butt-ugly.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: Nike Wants To Dump Kobe Bryant*



> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> It appears that Nike has decided that Kobe is either guilty or his reputation is such that the money they promised is looking like a losing deal.
> ...


Look at the site man, that is not true. Then at the end, "Kobe is furious with Nike". What is that?:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> Somebody correct me if I'm wrong, but didn't Kobe have the #1 best-selling jersey this past year? That proves to me he doesn't have a problem selling products associated with himself and that the only reason his shoes weren't selling was because they were butt-ugly.


You are right! 

He sells merchandise - but those shoes were just butt-ugly.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dynasty Raider</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't think he CAN pay "her" off. The case is the State vs. Kobe Bryant. I'm no legal authority, but I think I've read here that if anything, Kobe would have to plea --- perhaps to a lesser offense or "no contest" to avoid trial. It is still then up to the DA to offer or accept the plea bargain --- NOT THE GIRL.
> ...


If Kobe pays her off then the State won't have a case. That's the point Jazzy was making.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Nike Wants To Dump Kobe Bryant*



> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> Look at the site man, that is not true. Then at the end, "Kobe is furious with Nike". What is that?:laugh: :laugh:


I went to the site and then I went to their home page:
http://www.stocknewsdaily.com/

What is your point? Are you saying that they are not trying to dump Kobe's contract?


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> Somebody correct me if I'm wrong, but didn't Kobe have the #1 best-selling jersey this past year? That proves to me he doesn't have a problem selling products associated with himself and that the only reason his shoes weren't selling was because they were butt-ugly.


LOL, that's because everyone Dad, girl, child, rapper ALREADY had Iverson's jersey. Kobe was the last jersey they didn't have.

Why don't you check the return McDonalds, Spaulding, Sprite and Addidas to see if they got their money worth --- THEN come back. Selling of jerseys is an NBA given. Hell Pierce's jersey was the number one seller the year before and I didn't see any here in LA. I said that to say, it's all relative. With everyone already having the true #1 jersey seller's product, those remaining could compete against themselved. One of them had to outsale the other. I'm willing to bet that all of Kobe's jerseys sold that one year does not top the number of jerseys sold for Iverson his two-#1 years (each year).

Go figure.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> If Kobe pays her off then the State won't have a case. That's the point Jazzy was making.


Yeah, I thought about that possibility. BUT, I don't think it's practicle. The girl would have to turn an entire community, legal system and law enforcement against her. The DA would fight her tooth and nails --- it would set a precedent for all rape victims and I don't think this girl nor her family will allow that.

Possible though.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> If Kobe pays her off then the State won't have a case. That's the point Jazzy was making.


Good looking that is exactly what I meant. The DA can proceed all they want but the woman is the one who ties the case together. If she decides she doesn't want to proceed the DA I'd doubt would bring a case. He would have no one to detail the events in that room. 

Kobe should have already tried to pay her off. Kill this before it gets ugly because its gonna get filthy once she starts getting descriptive about this case. 

Kobe's shoes with adidas were very ugly and they aren't really the brand of choice. They don't have the same marketing ability either. 

Kobe with Nike I think is a natural fit. He would sell a ton of those shoes. The youngsters are always checking for Nike. 

You don't give someone 45 mill if you're not that interested. 

Kobe if this hadn't happened may have been a better investment than the unproven Lebron. There's no doubt Kobe would play at the highest level but lebron if he doesn't play well and be exciting he could do an EL Fade O like Vince Carter has.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> Somebody correct me if I'm wrong, but didn't Kobe have the #1 best-selling jersey this past year? That proves to me he doesn't have a problem selling products associated with himself and that the only reason his shoes weren't selling was because they were butt-ugly.


Correct, and he led the league in all-star voting.


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dynasty Raider</b>!
> Why don't you check the return McDonalds, Spaulding, Sprite and Addidas to see if they got their money worth --- THEN come back. Go figure.


Do you know where to find the financial figures? Numbers like these aren't typically posted. I don't believe that Adidas has released figures, although it is well known that his shoes weren't a top seller.

McDonald's? The stock has been a poor performer for the last two years. Industry experts point this towards more of a health-concious market. I haven't heard of any negative backlash due to Kobe Bryant.

Spalding and Sprite? IIRC, Sprite is a subsidiary of Coca-Cola (or is it PepsiCo), and is not traded separately from the parent company. I haven't seen sales figures pre- and post- Kobe Bryant, please post a link. Spalding? Again, another subsidiary of a Sporting Goods/Recreation mogul. I haven't seen the figures for the company or Kobe Bryant's related product, please post.

I do enjoy Nutrella, but am unaware of any financial figures, and I am doubtful if it traded on NYSE/NASDAQ. Please post these numbers as well.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Scuall Raider doesn't know what he is talking about. He just likes to make up facts to trash Kobe. Earlier this year he said that Spalding dumped Kobe as a spokesman because he couldn't push the product, clearly unaware that Kobe still endorsed Spalding.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Nike Wants To Dump Kobe Bryant*



> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> I went to the site and then I went to their home page:
> ...


Yeah I don't believe that, they have no quotes from anyone or nothing. It look like someone just gathered facts and wrote that themselves. Go back and take another look at it.


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> Scuall Raider doesn't know what he is talking about. He just likes to make up facts to trash Kobe. Earlier this year he said that Spalding dumped Kobe as a spokesman because he couldn't push the product, clearly unaware that Kobe still endorsed Spalding.


I know Jemel, I've read his posts in this forum before. I just prefer that when a poster makes speculative comments to post some data regarding their statements. I'm giving Raider a chance to do so.

Will it happen? Probably as likely as a Clippers playoff game


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

I wouldn't expect Nike to drop Bryant this early. For one if they do it will make it look like he is guilty. And since he hasn't been convicted of anything they don't have much reason to let him go. 

Also since Nike sponsors players like Rashard Wallace and others I don't think they are worried about the image the players they sponsor pertray. Just my opinion.

Wheter or not Kobe gets convicted he can still be marketed good. Look at Iverson.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>tdizzle</b>!
> I wouldn't expect Nike to drop Bryant this early. For one if they do it will make it look like he is guilty. And since he hasn't been convicted of anything they don't have much reason to let him go.
> 
> Also since Nike sponsors players like Rashard Wallace and others I don't think they are worried about the image the players they sponsor pertray. Just my opinion.
> ...


Just look at the source and you would know this isn't true. Read it. No quotes. It was reported to a reporter that reported it to them that "Kobe is reportedly furious with Nike". Man get out of her.:laugh:


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Scuall</b>!
> 
> 
> I do enjoy Nutrella, but am unaware of any financial figures, and I am doubtful if it traded on NYSE/NASDAQ. Please post these numbers as well.


I also like Nutrella. I first bought it because it had a picture of Kobe on the label, now I buy it cause it's a good spread.


----------



## BEEWILL (Apr 13, 2003)

It will more likely sell the shoes I think.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Scuall</b>!
> 
> 
> Do you know where to find the financial figures? Numbers like these aren't typically posted. I don't believe that Adidas has released figures, although it is well known that his shoes weren't a top seller.
> ...


Well, somewhere on this board I've previously posted Nike's comments about Kobe's inability to prove that he can make a return on the investment of other manufacturers. I can't seem to search it out.

But, that's not even necessary. None of the company's that Jordan sponsors has ever lost money on the products he pushes, regardless of the economy or anything else. Can you say the same about Kobe, regardless of how you want to interpret the reason for that brand's struggles. Hell, if he's good and marketable he's been paid to overcome those things with his celebrity.

Can you DISPROVE what I'm saying? No you can't. Oh, that's right --- if you can't read it or it's not televised, it doesn't happen. 

How many Sprites do YOU drink a day because of Kobe? How many have switched to Sprite because of Kobe? Why did Sprite find new spokesmen (PDiddy, Pharrell, etc.) to promote Sprite if Kobe is their main man and is doing such a bang up job? Spaulding also went out and found new spokesmen, although for different sports. They certainly haven't invested anymore money in commercials for Kobe, therefore he's not hocking their products. Seen any new McDonalds commercials --- oops, I take that back. I did see a new WITH children --- an attempt to go back to basic and reestablish his reputation as being likeable, I suppose. But I only saw it ONCE. 

You know, I have my own mind and can use logic based on everyday living, observation along with information from many sources. When most of you live a little longer, you won't depend so much of the media to do your thinking; you will have the experience of life to compare with what is being sold to you.

The EBB thread re: "Everything you want to know ..... " is quite revealing. Certainly explains the level of experience, and thus the level of understanding and discussion. It's not your fault, hell I wish I was your ages, innoncent and all naive.

BTW: If you all are fair, you will admit that *I* told you all about Kobe and his character LOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG, before this happened. But, it wasn't in the media, so it wasn't true --- right? I know you're hurting right now, because the truth is sometimes hard to take. It's even harder to know that this guy possibly duped you all, exposing your complete vulnerability to believing everything you read.

:grinning:


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEWILL</b>!
> It will more likely sell the shoes I think.



You might be right. I just watched a story on Dateline where a sports reporter, I didn't get his name, said that NBA players and NBA management that has anything negative to say about Kobe will not be allowed to do so unless they want to suffer the consequences of the repercussions associated with bringing down the league.

That is BS, but I believe it. Exposure into the real Kobe will have to come from someone outside of the League.

So given that; he also said that if Kobe is found not guilty, he believes he can carry on with his career and marketability as if it never happened. I'm not so sure about that, but it's possible with the covering up being done by the League.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>tdizzle</b>!
> Also since Nike sponsors players like Rashard Wallace and others I don't think they are worried about the image the players they sponsor pertray. Just my opinion.
> 
> Wheter or not Kobe gets convicted he can still be marketed good. Look at Iverson.


Riiiiiiggghht. Rasheed Wallace (lots o' technical fouls) = Kobe Bryant (accused rapist)? I don't think so.

Sorry Laker's fans. Not even in the same freakin' ballpark. Nor is Allen Iverson in the same ballpark. Sex crimes are the most loathed crimes a human being can commit. If Kobe is convicted of RAPE he will find that his marketability is ZERO. 

Even a hardcore Lakers fan with head planted firmly in the sand has to admit that.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Fork</b>!
> 
> 
> Riiiiiiggghht. Rasheed Wallace (lots o' technical fouls) = Kobe Bryant (accused rapist)? I don't think so.
> ...


C Webb and Juwan Howard were accussed rapist also. get over yourself and you constant need to get Laker fans to run Kobe in the ground without having heard one piece of evidence.


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JYD</b>!
> 
> 
> I also like Nutrella. I first bought it because it had a picture of Kobe on the label, now I buy it cause it's a good spread.


Maybe I should start a fan club!!!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dynasty Raider</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, somewhere on this board I've previously posted Nike's comments about Kobe's inability to prove that he can make a return on the investment of other manufacturers. I can't seem to search it out.
> ...


MJ was affliated with Worldcom the long distance carrier that went under out of business. MJ's website with Gretsky and Elway I think it was MVP.com darn near went under also. 

Nike has alot of endoresers does that mean Mj wasn't doing his job that they needed to get more endorsers. Or how about gatorade they have other endorsers does that mean MJ wasn't so hot that they had to get others. Thats your logic not anyone's elses. 

MJ was with Mcdonalds at one point but did they fire him to Hire KOBE using your logic they did. I guess that debuncts your theory of speculation. 

What exactly did you expose about Kobe's character. Did you call Kobe a rapist. Do you have useful information then you need to call the DA because he darn sure can't find many people to speak bad about Kobe. 

Wait a minute that ain't happening because Kobe's so valuable the whole league and world will cover for fear of destroying the league. 

The same league who had no problem investigating MJ for gambling the most serious of allegations concerning the league's credibility even more so than Kobe sex assault case. Hell Kobe's not the 1st to be accussed of Rape, heck Ruben {Patterson was convicted of it. The league has no reason to hide Kobe's failings the league can survive if Kobe goes to jail. 

You just hate Kobe and the lakers for some reason take pride in whats going on. You need to check yourself on that . 

I'm no young guy. I've lived plenty to make my own decisions devoid of the media. 

You rant don't use facts and speculate. 
No one here is hurting where not facing sex assault charges, the Lakers have had great players go and come. If kobe goes to jail the Lakers and the fans will move on its not that big a deal but to people like you ,you want us to be sorrowful so you can make Lakers fans feel like the fans of the teams they routinely spank up on.It ain't happening. Lakers go ride on With or without Kobe. Believe that.


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dynasty Raider</b>!
> 
> ... None of the company's that Jordan sponsors has ever lost money on the products he pushes, regardless of the economy or anything else.


I'm kind of curious on the return that Ray-O-Vac batteries and Ball Park hot dogs have had due to the Jordan influence. Did they really need Jordan as a pitchman?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Don't forget Hanes underwear, which signed Jackie Chan as a spokesman. Why would they do that if Jordan was such a great endorser? Why is Nike signing LeBron James if Jordan does such a great job selling shoes?

It's Dynasty Raider's "logic" that led him to conclude that Kobe wore baseball jerseys during the 2002 playoffs because he wanted to be like Mike and play baseball, but couldn't so he wore the jerseys. 

Seriously, he'll spin anything into proof that Kobe is evil, bad for the game, unpopular, etc.

And Fork your head must of been too deep in the sand to notice the posters avatar. I'm sick of everyone assuming that everyone that doesn't bash the Lakers is a Laker fan.


----------



## Sha-Kobe O'Bryant (Jan 3, 2003)

If NIKE dumps Kobe before this situation is resolved one way or the other (im sure he'll be exonerated) Kobe's better off without them.

As i stated in another thread. In times like these a man is able to weed out the real from the fake. Kobe will know who his true friends are and who his true supporters are.

If Kobe is only guilty of adultery, NIKE are nothing but hypocrites. When their number one guy (Jordan) is a habitual adulterer. They keep MJ on and not Kobe and they're both gulity of the same moral crimes?


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> I question the credibility of this site...


:yes:


----------



## RG (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> Correct, and he led the league in all-star voting.


Yao got more than Shaq...it's the market size of your voters more than anything.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RG</b>!
> 
> 
> Yao got more than Shaq...it's the market size of your voters more than anything.


It's a myth that chinese people are the reason Yao got more votes than Shaq. He didn't not lead the internet votes, but he did lead in all the paper votes in the US & Canada at NBA games. The people just wanted to see Yao.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

back to the credibility of the site...

First, it came from the gossip section, not the news or sports section. Second, it's the ny daily news, not the ny times. they somehow forgot to include this part of the original story.

A spokesman for Nike said it was standing by its statement, issued early last week, that the company is "pleased to have a relationship with Kobe Bryant. He is a great player."

http://www.nydailynews.com/07-27-2003/news/gossip/story/104185p-94270c.html


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> C Webb and Juwan Howard were accussed rapist also. get over yourself and you constant need to get Laker fans to run Kobe in the ground without having heard one piece of evidence.


Accused. Accused. Completely different situation.

People on this thread were saying that even if convicted, he wouldn't lose any endorsement deals.

I said if Kobe is convicted, he will lose endorsement deals. You should pay more attention. 

Mind you, I still believe the man is innocent.


----------



## 33 (Nov 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> I question the credibility of this site... Nike Execs must be thinking what is the need for Kobe now that Nike has LeBron? They are setting them up for freefall if LeBron only gets 13 and 5 next season. Nike should stick with Kobe... he's not going to be proven guilty and even if he is, his marketability won't backfire on Nike.


Anything against Kobe and you question it......anything for him and it's credible:laugh: :laugh: You Kobe fans are funny as hell:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## 33 (Nov 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> :yes:



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :| :laugh:


----------



## Kyle (Jul 1, 2003)

I say Kobe will negotiate and get them to stay in the deal. I'm sure he won't let them cancel without a fight.


----------



## RG (Jan 1, 2003)

Yeah, he has a hard time taking no for an answer.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Kobe was #1 in jersey sales this year so he is markable. Here is the list.

1. Kobe Bryant 
2. Allen Iverson 
3. Tracy McGrady 
4. Michael Jordan 
5. Paul Pierce 
6. Jason Kidd 
7. Shaquille O'Neal 
8. Latrell Sprewell 
9. Dirk Nowitzki 
10. Michael Finley


----------



## Kyle (Jul 1, 2003)

Cold RG... :laugh:


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

> Riiiiiiggghht. Rasheed Wallace (lots o' technical fouls) = Kobe Bryant (accused rapist)? I don't think so.
> 
> Sorry Laker's fans. Not even in the same freakin' ballpark. Nor is Allen Iverson in the same ballpark. Sex crimes are the most loathed crimes a human being can commit. If Kobe is convicted of RAPE he will find that his marketability is ZERO.
> 
> Even a hardcore Lakers fan with head planted firmly in the sand has to admit that.



I do believe Wallace has been arrested numerous times on drug charges.

Here is what Iverson was charged with. Although not as bas as sexual assualt, still pretty serious allegations.

Criminal trespass
(felony, two counts) 

Criminal conspiracy
(felony, one count) 

Violation of the Uniform Firearms Act
(felony, one count) 

Violation of the Uniform Firearms Act
(misdemeanor, one count) 

Simple assault
(misdemeanor, two counts) 

Terroristic threats
(misdemeanor, two counts) 

Unlawful restraint
(misdemeanor, two counts) 

False imprisonment
(misdemeanor, two counts) 

Poss. of an instrument of crime
(misdemeanor, one count)


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>33</b>!
> 
> 
> Anything against Kobe and you question it......anything for him and it's credible:laugh: :laugh: You Kobe fans are funny as hell:laugh: :laugh:


I am not a Kobe fan. I think he was agreeing with me more than laughing at me.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Kobe's lawyers do not want this to go into a full fledged trial, being televised and what not. Guilty or not, he wants it to be as QUIET as possible... Let's not rule out a private settlement with the woman.


----------



## drewson (May 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> Just look at the source and you would know this isn't true. Read it. No quotes. It was reported to a reporter that reported it to them that "Kobe is reportedly furious with Nike". Man get out of her.:laugh:


That's the single greatest typo ever.


----------



## Moo2K4 (Jul 14, 2003)

Wow, they ain't got much faith in Kobe. What a bunch of


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> Kobe's lawyers do not want this to go into a full fledged trial, being televised and what not. Guilty or not, he wants it to be as QUIET as possible... Let's not rule out a private settlement with the woman.


Dude. For the last time, this is a criminal case, not a civil case. You can't 'settle' a criminal case. It can not happen legally. You can settle a civil case out of court, but a criminal case must go through to a jury trial. It's not in the girl's hands anymore. Even if she were to go to the cops today and say "I don't want to go though with this, I don't want to testify." the trial would not stop. If there is enough evidence to get the indictment, then it will go to trial. 

Stop saying there could be a settlement. It makes you look like you have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

If I were Nike I would be looking to drop Kobe too.
How are you going to market him now? He's admitted to the adultory.(which isn't a big deal to me, but it is a big deal to a lot of mothers deciding whether to let their kids drop the money on the shoes). Sure some would argue that Allen Iverson has a checkered past, yet he still sells shoes--but sexual assualt charges are a whole diffrent ballgame than weapons charges and explicit rap lyrics. Iverson's rap sheet reads like Jay-Z or Eminem's.
Kobe's reads closer to R. Kelly.


Sex crimes are the worst thing you can do in this country. For some people it's worse than murder.


----------



## steadyeddy (Jan 2, 2003)

In one breath you say they should dump him because he is an adulterer(something MJ did on a regular basis for years yet he kept his endorsements) and mothers wouldn't want their kids buying his shoes.....then you make the leap to sexual assault, something that hasn't been proven.

I suppose if Mayberry doesn't prove their case against him Nike will just see him as another adulterer like Jordan has always been.

Nike has already stated that they are not dropping him as they don't have anymore info than you do.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Nutella is ending its sweet deal with Kobe Bryant, whose recent indictment on a sexual-assault charge threatens to unravel his lucrative endorsement career.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Once this case is settled and if Kobe isn't convicted he'll recoup his endorsement dollars with new ones. 

Ray Lewis rehabbed his image after double murder accusations and Kobe will easily rehab his image after this. 

If I were a company and I had a prime represenative accused of rape I might drop them also.

Not a real big deal really cause once this is over he can get back in the mix of endorsements.


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*Shadows of things to come*



> I question the credibility of this site...



Well...how about this one?



MSNBC


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> Once this case is settled and if Kobe isn't convicted he'll recoup his endorsement dollars with new ones.
> 
> Ray Lewis rehabbed his image after double murder accusations and Kobe will easily rehab his image after this.
> ...


Depends on the public's view of the guy after all is said and done as to whether or not his image can be cleaned up to the point where he gets any sort of endorsement deals. You're assuming he'll be found innocent. The flipside of the coin is OJ Simpson. OJ was found innocent as well and the public still feels he was guilty, therefor no amount of PR work can help his image. 

You use Ray Lewis as an example, but there are a few key differences. Ray Lewis didn't have a squeaky clean image like Bryant, therefore it was easier for him to clean his image up to where it was. True, Kobe's alleged crime is not as serious Ray Lewis', but in some ways sex crimes carry much more of a stigma than a parking lot fight that results in two dead people. I'm afraid Bryant's all-american boy next door image is forever tarnished.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Fork</b>!
> 
> You use Ray Lewis as an example, but there are a few key differences. Ray Lewis didn't have a squeaky clean image like Bryant, therefore it was easier for him to clean his image up to where it was. True, Kobe's alleged crime is not as serious Ray Lewis', but in some ways sex crimes carry much more of a stigma than a parking lot fight that results in two dead people. I'm afraid Bryant's all-american boy next door image is forever tarnished.


You are right about Ray --- I like that guy a lot. Kobe will have a difficult time recapturing anything. He --- not his agent --- not his PR people. Kobe marketed himself as better that 'thou. Many of his supporters feel duped by that alone.

When Ray was asked how he believes his fan support has developed to the point where he is now considered "Mr. Football", he stated that he was true to who he is and always has been. He always showed his love for the game and never commented on anything else. 

Kobe has been too phony to now just focus on the game. Besides, he's one arrogant - cocky son-of-a-gun and it is STILL showing through --- even now.


----------

